# Dai-Sifu Emin Boztepe?



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

An ad in the current issue (Aug. 2003) of Martial Art magazine is for "Dai-Sifu Emin Boztepe" (www.ebmas.net) and Grandmaster Rene Latosa.

Is "Dai-Sifu" a recognized term in the CMA? It sounds like the Japanese _dai_ meaning roughly 'greater' prepended to the Chinese _sifu_.


----------



## Tomyum (Aug 12, 2003)

It could be a mispronounciation of "da-sifu"

In the Mandarin dialect, da (4th tone) means great or big. For instance big brother would be da ge (da-guh)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2003)

Do a search on Google for "Dai-Sifu" and it turns up several others using the same title.  I wasn't able to find out what it means though with any certainty.  It appears to be "Chief Instructor" or "Head Instructor".

Found this, which might help:


> > Do they have different titles for females? What is the head of a
> > system called?
> >
> Well, my elder (kung-fu) sister is my Si-Je. For this level we do
> ...


----------



## Tomyum (Aug 16, 2003)

BTW, very impressed with Emin Boztepe's wing tsun self-defense techniques. Very realistic! He has guys kick at him full force with karate style kicks, punch him with jabs and crosses and attempt full force single and double leg takedowns.

His applications are the real deal!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

He's on the cover of the current (Nov. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu.


----------



## EBMAS Chicago (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, he is on the cover of the November 2003 Inside Kung Fu. There is also an 8-page interview included. It is on our website www.wt-chicago.com

Enjoy...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

They let you post the whole interview? It's a bit small, but even still, I'm surprised! That's great for you!


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *quote:
> > Do they have different titles for females? What is the head of a
> > system called?
> ...



Its strange how many different stories get started. I've never heard Sifu translated to "father" before. It literally translates to teacher. We use Sijeh for Elder Kung Fu "sister" but I've never heard it translated exactly to "sister". Or Sihing for that matter as well.
Also, I've never heard the title of sifu being used so liberally, as in an honorary title given to good martial artists. Its your teacher, there are requirements to be called a Sifu as well.  hmm

7sm


----------



## tmanifold (Nov 3, 2003)

I have heard the sifu/father translation before. I have heard it countless times as a matter of fact. That doesn't mean it is true but it is an old translation.

Tony


----------



## EBMAS Chicago (Jan 8, 2004)

True, Sifu actually means teacher. However if you go back in chinese history the teacher was also your father; or your father was your teacher; but not only in martial arts. He was a teacher in everything. There was (and I like to believe) there still is a certain respect for your teacher/father that we hardly find in our "western world". 

It is also absolutely correct that today many instructors call themselves SIFU for marketing purposes. Not every teacher is a Sifu, because not every teacher has spent the time, effort and sweat to learn the system completely. 

(I only can speak for the organizations/instructors I know/and met). In EBMAS there are many highly qualified and skilled instructors worldwide. And none of those instructors would ever give themselves the Sifu-title. In EBMAS the Sifu title is given out by Dai-Sifu Emin Boztepe personally to assure a very high standard of quality, skills, training and teachings. 

In another major organization the Sifu title is given out to maintain a steady stream of income to the founder. 

I believe that the quality of instructions / teachings is more powerful than a title. A good Sifu does not only teach you how to fight, more importantly he teaches you how to use your skills and knowledge in your personal / business life to be a better person, don't you agree?

BTW, if you would like to meet Sifu EMin Boztepe personally please visit www.ebmas.net for his complete seminar schedule. Many of these semianrs are open to non-EBMAS members. It is always a good experience to meet with others.


----------

